# Need help shooting people indoors with my D90. Please help.



## noonephone (May 13, 2010)

Hi, I just recently purchased my 90 with the 18-105 lens. I'm going to people shooting people in an indoor convention center pretty soon and I need to know the best idiot proof settings to work with. I will learn how to use manual later but for now I just need something that works.

I was thinking of using jpeg fine large (don't want to change this) and Program mode with central focus point and neutral with Sharpness on 6 and Saturation +1. Will the +1 be too much for skin tones?

My other option is Portrait mode. I'm unsure of what this actually does. I don't want to have to control apature and exposure. But I heard it does something better with skin or skintone? I'm new to this bare with me.

Anyway, any advice is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Hardrock (May 13, 2010)

Im not sure about that lens but I would use an off camera flash. If you can not use flash use Av mode and select the largest F-stop ie: f2.8 or f4.  You will probally need to bump the iso to around 2000 ( for a starting point) depending on the lighting. Also be aware of you shutter speed try and keep and 1 to 1 focal length to shutter speed.


----------



## Fedaykin (May 13, 2010)

How long till this event?


----------



## mwcfarms (May 13, 2010)

I dont suppose you can go to the location before hand and do some test shots so your prepared?


----------



## noonephone (May 13, 2010)

Not really. Could I just increase the ISO to 2000 and set it on P? How's the noise on a D90 at 2000 ISO?


----------



## K.Li (May 13, 2010)

2000 ISO would produce noticeable noise, but I guess with a bit of PP it might be just fine. 

But you have to understand in the world of photography there are no "best setting" we can't tell you what will be best because we have no idea what the lighting would be at your location, its best if you go there before hand to find out and test some shots.

If this is a paid job I have a feeling you might be not be up to the standard yet in terms of knowledge about your camera and how to use it properly. A camera is just a tool if you don't know how to use it it's just a overgrown P&S.


----------



## noonephone (May 13, 2010)

Yeah it's not a paid job. It's just I just got the camera and there's an event coming up. Might as well try my luck.


----------



## Fedaykin (May 13, 2010)

noonephone said:


> Yeah it's not a paid job. It's just I just got the camera and there's an event coming up. Might as well try my luck.



How long till the event?


----------



## noonephone (May 13, 2010)

Tomorrow lol. As suggested elsewhere I think I'm just going to use aperture priority mode, set it as low as possible and shoot with 800 or 1600 ISO. Thanks for the help by the way.


----------



## Restomage (May 13, 2010)

Definitely use aperture priority mode at it's widest if possible. From experience, don't go above 800 iso on the D90.

Do you have a speedlight? If so, try bouncing it off a wall or ceiling so the light isn't as harsh. 

If all you have is your pop-up, put a piece of tissue paper over it to soften the light.


----------



## Fedaykin (May 13, 2010)

noonephone said:


> Tomorrow lol. As suggested elsewhere I think I'm just going to use aperture priority mode, set it as low as possible and shoot with 800 or 1600 ISO. Thanks for the help by the way.



Ah, I was gonna suggest you read your manual and try out Av mode as well. Try not to go over ISO 800 and shoot lower than that were you can, if you see your shutter speed go lower than 1/60 turn up your ISO. That's just my suggestion though.


----------



## noonephone (May 13, 2010)

Fedaykin said:


> noonephone said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow lol. As suggested elsewhere I think I'm just going to use aperture priority mode, set it as low as possible and shoot with 800 or 1600 ISO. Thanks for the help by the way.
> ...


OK thanks for the help. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## mwcfarms (May 13, 2010)

Fedaykin said:


> noonephone said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow lol. As suggested elsewhere I think I'm just going to use aperture priority mode, set it as low as possible and shoot with 800 or 1600 ISO. Thanks for the help by the way.
> ...


 
Aperture Priority=Canons Av mode.


----------



## Felix 222 (May 14, 2010)

for a cheap last minute aid, use the gary fong pop up flash diffuser. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B0011000R6/sfrevu05]Amazon.com: Gary Fong Puffer Pop Up Flash Diffuser: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## noonephone (May 14, 2010)

Hmm, leaving in a bit. If I'm using a single center focal point, should I be aiming at the face or the body? Thanks.


----------



## Hardrock (May 14, 2010)

Careful! You need to focus on the face but be careful using the center focus dot and than recomposing it may shift the focus. I usually adjust the focus dot to how I want the person framed.


----------



## Scruggelgreen (May 17, 2010)

Felix 222 said:


> for a cheap last minute aid, use the gary fong pop up flash diffuser.
> 
> Amazon.com: Gary Fong Puffer Pop Up Flash Diffuser: Camera & Photo



I know the event has already past, but it would greatly "+1" this idea! I just got one on saturday (Lol) and used it on Sunday. I would highly recommend it especially if your subject is a fair distance away (Bounce flash may not be able to reach them, but diffused Direct flash might be able to. Dont know if everyone else would agree with me, but that's been my experience over the last few weeks.


----------



## ghache (May 17, 2010)

i would go there and do a few test shot to see how is the lightning. 
you might want to get a flash (if possible)
i wouldnt get past iso 1600 


i often use a sb-600 with a small on flash softbox. it work well were light cant bounced or outdoor.
a sb-600 bounced and a bounce card is also working great

were light is an issue, i use my d90 on Aperture priority but i set my flash min speed at 1/60 to make sure i get no camera shake (using non-vr lens). your flash will compensate if shutter speed is too slow.


----------

